# DBSTALK SUPPORT: This forum is the place to speak directly to Dish



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Many users over the last few weeks have wished for a direct line of communication with the Dish Network people directly working on the 921. Here it is.

Please read the rules for posting in this forum. They are much stricter than the rest of DBSTalk, and for good reason. The Dish Network 921 team will be here frequently reading the bug report and feature request posts made by you, the future users of the 921. All discussion should be made in the General Dish Network PVR forum.

Thanks for your coorporation!


----------

